# Duke Boys



## Martin Fury (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know if this has been discussed here or not but I was just wondering white kind of Martin bow Bo and Luke used in Dukes of Hazard. I cant read it but it looks like it says Warrior, Panther maybe?


----------



## Steamin (Mar 21, 2003)

Warthog if I remember correctly.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I can read warthog on the top limb.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Warthog and Cougar.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Sweet!

I know Luke still shoots Martin but Bo is a Ross Fanboy.

I always liked Luke better anyway. Joel, did Koy and Vance also shoot Martin?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I know Luke still shoots Martin but Bo is a Ross Fanboy.
> 
> I always liked Luke better anyway. Joel, did Koy and Vance also shoot Martin?



Thats a good question slippy....I would have to say yes. I tried to block the Coy and Vance years out of my head....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Moderators, can we get this photo removed please! ukey: 

:tongue:


----------



## Martin Fury (Jun 26, 2006)

*Warthog*

I can see Warthog clear as day now, Coy and Vance could never be as good as Bo and Luke.


----------



## Recurvanator (May 25, 2006)

Coy and Vance, in the closet withe ye.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

the whole reason those (2) Coy and Vance even got on the show was because of contract disputes with Bo and Luke. CBS thought they could do the show without, boy were they wrong! 

And yes, moderators, please remove Coy and Vance's picture! :grin:


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

What's up with that pin gap?


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Green River said:


> What's up with that pin gap?


When you are shooting Dynamite Arrows who needs sights!!!:wink:


----------



## nokpoint (Apr 5, 2006)

not sure but the arrows look good


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I know Luke still shoots Martin but Bo is a Ross Fanboy.
> 
> I always liked Luke better anyway. Joel, did Koy and Vance also shoot Martin?


In the early years Luke used a Bear T.D. recurve.As for Vance and Coy they gave up hunting and moved to San FranSissyco and support PETA.LOL.:tongue: BTW could we get a photo of Daisy?


----------



## brk (Jun 12, 2006)

i dont know what it says but i saw a bow that was the same model of theres on ebay once maybe you could look on there ive always wanted to try dynamite on the end of my arrow


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone know what bows were used in the new movie?I saw it but don't remember.:sad:


----------



## The Spoiler (Nov 20, 2005)

*dukes bow*

After coping pic and blowing it up on the top limb it says MARTIN WARTHOG


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Martin Fury said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed here or not but I was just wondering white kind of Martin bow Bo and Luke used in Dukes of Hazard. I cant read it but it looks like it says Warrior, Panther maybe?


thats sad the boys are out there playin around and poor old uncle jessie is up a ladder patchin the roof... :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Let's give this thread some help:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

And the "other" Daisy . . .


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I always loved the fact that because they were on probation and couldn't have guns they had to use dynamite arrows!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no 'other' Daisy. 

I always wondered ... they had convictions so they couldn't own guns .... but they could own dynamite???


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mr. Oct.,:rock-on: Now thats better.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dynamite?
And to think, people used to gripe about Green Arrows boxing glove arrows and Hawkeyes hand grenade arrows in Justice League and Avengers comics....:cocktail:


----------

